# Lowland Fantasticus and Vanzolinii advice



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

So I have a few questions for those of you who've had success with the fore mentioned species. 

I have a 2.2 group of vanzo's in a 20 high vert tank heavily planted. i've had a few clutches thus far but I noticed less breeding behavior after I added another male. Originally the group was 1.2 and I happened to find a great deal on a proven male. I kept them together as a 2.2 for about 5 months and haven't noticed many eggs. So I recently removed the subordinate male to see if things pan out. My questions are: 
-Should I keep it as a 1.2?
-What orientation of film canisters have you had success with? 
Do you prefer broms or canisters?

The group of fantasticus I have is likely a 0.3 I believe. I know calling is very quiet and they're very shy but I rarely ever see them and they're in a 20 gal high vert planted heavily with tons of leaf litter and film canisters. The tank is heavily seeded also. My questions are:
-is a 20 high vert suitable?
-should i hear calling if there's a male?
- what orientation of canisters worked best for you?

I'm just afraid of pulling the tank apart to find them if there is a male in there somehow. Although it may be inevitable. Any other suggestions for the two mentioned species would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Matt,

I have two groups of R. vanzoliniis, one a 2.2 and the other a 3.2. I get good breeding with both groups. After a period of very good breeding, they are on a bit of a break (which is what you might be experiencing). To increase breeding, just make sure there are planty of white film canisters for tadpole deposition and black canisters for good egg-laying sites.

I have a pair of R. summersi (which used to be in R. fantastica) and they are VERY shy. I have their viv in my bedroom, just to catch the site of them early in the morning. I would recommend misting very heavily at night and then carefully checking on them as soon as the lights come on the next morning.

Good lcuk, Richard.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Which arrangement do you find works best for the egg laying sites? For ex. 45 downward, etc. 

Have you ever had any male on male fighting? I have been seeing the one male beat up on the other so that's why I separated them. Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I keep my vanzos in pairs as they have been shown to be monogamous in the wild. I've also had problems adding adults into established pairs. However, I've seen plenty of examples where groups work. Usually it's frogs that were all raised together or offspring that grow up in viv. 

Since vanzolinii Lay in tight holes in the wild, i let mine lay on the glass behind cork slabs. They have laid equally in upside down canisters and horizontal ones on the glass. Face the opening of the canister towards the back of the tank and stick them as far back as possible. This makes the frogs feel more secure. I just let my frogs deposit and raise their own tadpoles. They will raise up to 8 or so Tads at once though I limit it to 6ish. Parent raised froglets morph larger and grow faster in my experience.

For lowlands, and all other fantastica, reduce the light that reaches the bottom of the viv and you will see them more. 

I keep all my fantastica types in groups and haven't experienced issues adding extra adults to established groups. A 20 h vert is just fine. My lowlands prefer to lay in the leaf litter or in film canisters in the leaf litter. I face the openings on those to the back as well. I've only heard my males a handful of times.

One thing ive found helpful to catch frogs breeding was putting in a bunch of hidden vertical water holding canisters. Then you can check for tad deposition. Fants are pretty good dropper-offers but they don't feed nutritive eggs. 

Hope this helps. I do have extra males if you want to trade I'm off all next week.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I keep my vanzos in a 1.2 group. They were obtained as 3 cb 2 month old froglets and have grown up together. They are kept in a 18x18 x24 exoterra.They love to lay their eggs in one particular bromeliad most of time and on occasion they lay eggs on glass behind film canisters mounted high on sides of terrarium. I sometimes pull eggs, but lately have been leaving them to parental care. I have also noticed much larger tads when left with parents. They usually deposit tads in bromeliad and sometimes in film canisters -also they seem to like the white for deposit site and the black for laying eggs.I have tried to place canisters for egg laying at all levels but they seem to like the higher spots with no particular angle being better than another,but again they really like that brom and glass the most for egg laying in my situation . These are just my observations from my vanzos-which by the way are very nice frogs for viewing-very bold most of time! Good luck with your vanzos! Ron


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. And Chris let me know when and I'll meet up with you. I'll bring all 3 so you could sex them, if you don't mind. Text me whenever. Talk to you soon


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

My Vanzos are breeding well in a 20 gal vert in a group of 4.
All breeding with my interedius group has stopped. I have witnessed my proven male (Father) eating the eggs? Also ever since I put tons of leaf litter in my veradaro tank I have not found any eggs or tads. Maybe laying eggs under leaf litter or just took a year break?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a group of 4 breeding vanzos in a 25 gallon slopefront (12x12x24). They are masters at hiding their eggs. We usually just find tads in the film cans and pull those. Raising them ourselves on Ocean Nutrition Formula One flake with some freeze dried Cyclop Eeze and a little Spirulina flake, we morph out very nice sized and fast growing froglets. We keep 6 film cans in various locations (all on the lower half of the viv) in 45 degree angles with a little water in them for tad deposits. We also have several cans lying horizontally in the leaf litter. Now and then we find eggs there. Once or twice we have seen eggs in the leaf litter. When we can find eggs, we get more good tads then when we are leaving them to transport so I sure wish we could figure out where they are hiding them.


----------

